

Torching Your Firewall--On Purpose - tokenadult
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/06/qatorching-your-firewall-on-purpose/

======
tokenadult
Does this look like good advice for parents or grandparents of HN participants
who aren't at a hacker level of computer savvy?

~~~
orborde
Insofar as it doesn't request the user to do anything unsafe, yes. The
ShieldsUP test is a remote test that requires no configuration changes on the
local machine.

